# How do I know?



## Techy2011ss (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a 10 year old female GSD that has hip dysplasia in her back legs and united anconeal process in her front elbows. I give her glucosamine twice a day which I think is helping in some way.

At this point her back hips are so bad that just standing for her is a tough job and quite often she will fall over when trying to walk outside. When she tries to negotiate across slippery floors, her back legs usually split apart and I have to pull up on her back end to get her legs back under her.

In the morning she is a little slow trying to get up and it does not seem like she is in any amount of pain but just frustrated that her back end is not responding the way it should.

With her united anconeal process in her front elbows, her joints are larger and her legs are twisted in but mobility isn't a big issue.

How do I know if she is in any amount of pain? She still thinks she is 2 years old and continually tries to get me to throw a stick for her when she is outside but that it just not possible given her condition.

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Her hips and elbows are both very painful which you can tell by her lack of mobility in the rear and the swollen elbows. You are fooling yourself if you think that just because she's still trying to play and move around, that she's not painful. Most dogs have a very high pain tolerance and try to ignore it as best they can even when their body doesn't respond the way it should.

What are you giving her for pain?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Dogs do mask pain. They are very stoic. I'm glad that you asked this question though. I have a 14 yr old with arthritis and we have to help her up most of the time. She's on deramaxx and glucosamine and we have given steroids in the past.
This is a chronic problem. She's been on painkillers/anti inflammatories for over a decade. Initially, we discussed giving Rimadyl (now Deramaxx )with our vet. We were hesitant to give pain killers because we thought that she might over exert herself and cause more damage but our vet pointed out that the pain will be there regardless and pain relief is a good thing.
Now that she is 14, she has DM. She still takes Deramaxx. She goes on walks, eats and is continent. If you aren't giving painkillers,you should give them a try. Our old girl has not had any ill side affects.


----------

